# Raccoons



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Can we get different colour raccoons as pets here? I imagine they'd be highly priced if you could?

http://bandjnaturemuseum.com/sites/default/files/images/Five colors of Raccoons.preview.jpg

Never knew there was such variety in colour before XD


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Are they all stuffed?

I think they're all ugly except the normal and possibly the one on the left.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

actually, I quite like the face of the middle one too


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I like them all except for the greyish nose of the one on the far right.

(I assume they are all stuffed and not very well trained raccoons, it was the best picture I could find with different colours)


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think you can get them in the UK but you can in Europe and North America.
My favourite are the melanistic, they look a little like polar bears :flrt:.

-Elina


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I've never really been a fan of morphs/albinos though. I guess I just like a skunk to look like a skunk (i.e. B&W) etc. All personal taste, I suppose


----------



## Rhianna.J (Nov 5, 2011)

i like them all except for the one on the right.... :whistling2:


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

Elina said:


> I don't think you can get them in the UK but you can in Europe and North America.
> My favourite are the melanistic, they look a little like polar bears :flrt:.
> 
> -Elina


I expect we will see them in the uk soon though with the quarantine lift, gonna make it a lot easier/cheaper.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I couldn't find any pics of white with black eyes and nose, that sounds cute.
(Isn't melanistic all black?)

(a lot of the videos of them are actually wild raccoons in America, which I thought was quite suprising, lol)

Thanks for the info. Elina. It seems there is much more variety in Europe and America than in the UK.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

liam.b said:


> I expect we will see them in the uk soon though with the quarantine lift, gonna make it a lot easier/cheaper.


Quarentine lift? I thought it was only going to be easier to get domestic animals in the country from America?


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

em_40 said:


> Quarentine lift? I thought it was only going to be easier to get domestic animals in the country from America?


Oh really? Why from just america? What's the point in only doing it for cats and dogs, that sucks..


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

It will make getting domestics from allot of places easier, not just the US however no quarantine lift on exotics.

Bar ferrets that some class as exotics there is no proof that the rabies jab works on any of them, not even my beloved foxes which are like dogs Canids so they cannot lift it on everything as they may be rabid even if they have the rabies vaccine. 

(Here is what and where it covers: http://www.defra.gov.uk/publications/files/pb13582-bringing-pets-to-uk-111212.pdf) 

-Elina


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I want the one on the right........ginger raccoon!!!!


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

There are a few iwth a reddish tint to the fur, Raccoons Rule has at least one........there are also a few sub species in UK, inc one with German line (there is a large colony there proving to be a bit of a nightmare!).
All IIRC, of course!!

Dave


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

It was seeing one that was sligtly more brown than normal that made me search, but I had no idea that they ranged from white through to ginger, brown, grey, black etc!

Didn't know there were subspecies either! I'm not very clued up on raccoons am I :blush:


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

There are so many different subspecies of raccoon, this website lists 25 but that doesn't even include all of them!

Procyon lotor

There are other subspecies on many American Islands and some in S.America too. It seems like every region has their own type and they are all slightly different in size, colour and features. I love it, so interesting !

Our female is MASSIVE, and such a nice colour. She is really light with a tinge of red/brown, whereas our male is a lot lot smaller and quite dark grey. The female's ears are also much further up on the top of her head than the male's, and her fur is really really long and thick.

I'd love to own some of the more unusual coloured ones one day.


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

sam gamgee said:


> There are a few iwth a reddish tint to the fur, Raccoons Rule has at least one........there are also a few sub species in UK, inc one with German line (there is a large colony there proving to be a bit of a nightmare!).
> All IIRC, of course!!
> 
> Dave


Our girls the sister of Michelle's(raccoons rule) little boy his body is very light brown gorgeous thing our girl isn't as light but it really shows in her face.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Pics!?


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

liam.b said:


> Our girls the sister of Michelle's(raccoons rule) little boy his body is very light brown gorgeous thing our girl isn't as light but it really shows in her face.


Yup, seen that one last summer........oh how I miss summer, lol!!!

Dave.
Missing warm weather.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

I have just started contacting breeders and quarantine people's.........I need a ginger raccoon :0 anybody else fancy sharing costs and getting one imported?


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

if you do find out prices, pm me


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

suity said:


> if you do find out prices, pm me


i heard its like 2k to quarantine an animal, prices may of changed and i dont know if that was including import fee's.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Oooh liking the cream one on thr right and the grey old dog looking one in the middle  not sure a racoon is for me though they sound too naughty


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

we were offere blonde and albino raccoons last year from within the uk so they are deffinately around just not many and at a high price! 

:flrt:


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

shplooble said:


> we were offere blonde and albino raccoons last year from within the uk so they are deffinately around just not many and at a high price!
> 
> :flrt:


Do you remember who offered them to you? You have any contact details? :mf_dribble:


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

Saw this photo on facebook today... how stunning is she


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

absolutely beautiful :flrt:


----------



## suity (Aug 4, 2009)

She's the most gorgeous raccoon I've ever seen... there's lots of pictures of her and her 'normal' siblings on facebook, apparently she used to visit a lady every night who put food out. Just goes to show being a different colour in the wild doesn't always mean they won't survive.

It would be so nice if some of our UK raccoons had some of these unusual genes hidden in them... and all it would take would be the combination of two 'normals' to bring it out of them. Fingers crossed it happens one day !


----------

